# Ultimate Machinists Tool Chest



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

What in your opinion would it have to be or do? The sky's the limit here people. Have at it. I have an idea for one using this for the basics. Mine consists of 21 drawers.

http://www.shopwoodworking.com/21st-century-tool-cabinet

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

OK, 52 views and nothing. maybe I put it wrong. Let's try again.

 Production boxes and chests are not made for individuals. If they were they would all be different as non of us work the same. With that said please tell us what your dream tool chest or box would look like. All tool chests are not created equal. A custom unit is you, not someone else. Now let us see what ideas arise from you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## richz (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe not the ultimate but it works for me.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 31, 2016)

A truck load (about 40) of Vidmar’s would work for me! I have about 6 right now. And that ain’t enouph!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree with both of you. Vidmars are the Cadillac of boxes. Rich you took production and fit it to your needs.

 What I am looking for is that heirloom that will be passed down for generations. That is what I intend to create from this thread.

 "Billy G"


----------



## westsailpat (Oct 31, 2016)

IMO , and please this just MO . The Kennedy Signature Series  boxes are the best  in a serious chip making , coolant sloping ,  machine shop .http://buykennedy.com/product-category/signature-series/machinists-chest/
A friend of mine worked in a ultra high tech EDM shop and they  all had Gerstner combo sets top , mid , roller .http://gerstnerusa.com/made-in-usa-products/combination-chest-and-base-sets
But we are hobby machinists so really I think sky is the limit , what ever you want . Although I would say that whenever you look at it it should give you a warm fuzzy feeling .
For me It's also about what I can afford , I've got a little over one more year in till I get SS , and I'm not really sure what I'm going to buy  what ever it is it will be made in America .
My 2 cents , thanks .


----------



## T. J. (Oct 31, 2016)

For me, I like a larger number of shorter, shallower drawers than what is typical of the chests from big box stores (Craftsman, Husky, Kobalt, Harbor Freight)


----------



## intjonmiller (Oct 31, 2016)

This is a wall mounted hand tool woodworking chest, so not exactly what you're describing, but I think you'll find that it has plenty of elements in common, especially the heirloom grade construction. And the video is worth the 4 or 5 minutes just to admire his beautiful shop.


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Oct 31, 2016)

IMO The ultimate box/rollaway combination is one that yoose' can roll to the side of whatever machine your next op is at so you don't have to leave to go to your bench or other shop cabinets to grab common, needed tooling ("stuff" etc.) unless, of course, what is needed at the machine is specialized and or size) and not at the machine cabinets (regardless of the brand of boxs)...When I borrow my wife's or kids smart phone (Dad still has the cheapest flip phone LOL), I'll post pics of my 50+ yr old  Huots and their drawers from top to bottom. (The top of the top is my "display" LOL where I keep V blocks, various "blocks", angle plates, vices, sign bar, parallels, and some other "stuff" I made as an apprentice.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been wrestling with this very question. 
My Kennedys are great. But the drawers are only large enough to accommodate inspections.
I've been using vintage 4drawer metal filing cabinets as they are cheap and durable. 
I always need to unload the entire draw to find the item at the bottom.

Wood? Metal?
I want HD metal drawer slides with HD bearings.
They need to be tall enough to handle large tooling.
Perhaps with 6inch cast wheels.
Perhaps diamond plate back and sides with integrated push/pull bars which double as a shop rag/towel roller.
Wo0d dovetailed fronts. Likely maple as it's cheap, easy to work with and dense.

I'll be watching this thread!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

Let's kick it up a notch with Heirloom Quality. By this I mean --once passed on will it last and be seen for what it is, the extension of the machinists craftsmanship. I want something that will not only house my precious tools but also be seen as a part of me.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T. J. (Oct 31, 2016)

Well now that you put it that way...  This one immediately came to mind:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/09/01/the-h-o-studley-tool-chest

This was made by a piano maker, but you'll notice he used many 'machinist' type tools.  While something like this has some serious practicality issues with actually using it, you cant deny that the guy was a 'studley' craftsman.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

Now we have arrived at "Ultimate" I have a poster somewhere of that chest. Lots of TLC there. Thank you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kingmt01 (Oct 31, 2016)

A bottom draw strong enough to hold my heaviest tools & still be strong enough to sit on to do a small job at the box. The bottom of the box would be larger so I could have a small table surface just a little higher then my belt line & a fence around that surface to keep small parts from rolling off. If also like to make that surface removable to be replaced if it was damaged. Maybe out a small hidden compartment there for a few small things you want out of site. Ball bearing slides for some large drawers & shells that would hold heavy items in the bottom but nice wood slides in the top small drawers. I'd want my drawers retained but with something simple to release them if I decide to remove them. I like felt lining in the drawers. Some drawers would be custom for collets, drills, taps, squares, & a few particular dials. The lid should retain a few things to display that are sentimental.


----------



## mikey (Oct 31, 2016)

To my simple mind, a tool chest is a very personal thing. It should fit the way you work. My top drawer contains my measurement tools because they are the most used tools. I have separate tool chests for the lathe and the mill and each has stuff located by frequency of use, honed by years of reaching for them almost without looking. 

If you are looking for pretty then the Studley tool chest is a work of art. It is a showcase for storing tools but it isn't a working tool chest. I can see the attraction of building something that will say "Bill" to the generations to come, though.


----------



## kingmt01 (Oct 31, 2016)

Let me add to my list ether brass or stainless pulls. My hands usually aren't clean reaching for my tools so I'd want something easy to clean. I used to wax my mechanic's box to help keep it clean.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

But Mike, the Studley Chest was a working tool chest. It was used for years. Back in the day, any skilled laborer was judged by his tool chest. This was especially true of "Ship Wrights". Every tool they owned was in a chest of their building they were all different. My "Grandfather made his machinists chest. It would put a Gerstner box to shame.


----------



## mikey (Oct 31, 2016)

Bill, I have the original Fine Woodworking magazine with that tool chest in it. It is a real work of art, no doubt about it. I suspect it was used to store tools rather than being worked out of on a daily basis, though I am just guessing there. 

The point, however, is that you want to make the Ultimate Machinist's Tool Chest and I'm sure you'll find a way to make it. If it's anything like the Studley it, too, will be a work of art. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

There is a great piece of history there. In days gone by and long forgotten many of these pieces of art existed. I will call my daughter tomorrow and get pics of my Grandfathers box. She is a machinist and uses that box every day. She is the first female in a long line of male machinists and it was only right that the box was passed to her.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mikey (Oct 31, 2016)

Bill, I think many of us wonder what will become of our tools when we die. I have a son who will inherit all my tools and things, and I have many interests beyond machining. I'm pretty sure he will value them as much as I do, if not more, because of their connection to me. I am one of the lucky ones to have such a son. 

It sounds like you, too, are very lucky to have a daughter that will carry on your legacy. Whatever you end up building, I'm sure she will treasure it as a way to stay connected to you. It's hard to put a price on something like that. You're embarking on something that carries your tools, your soul and your heart - not going to find something like that in a store, that's for sure. 

My very best to you, Bill. I hope you end up with what you're wishing for.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you Mike. For the record, Sophie and I have 6 children, 4 boys two girls. My oldest daughter is a teacher. My youngest son is a computer programmer. The other 4, 1 girl, 3 boys, are all machinists. My legacy is already there.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 1, 2016)

My kids have little interest in my hobbies & I don't have a career but just a job. I was wondering the other day when I die if one of them will want my machines or if they will be a burden fit them to get rid of. My oldest has a mechanical interest so I'm sure tools will get passed on. They all have an interest in firearms.

The thing I value the most & hope that will be passed on as long as my name will be is my value of family. My things are just things & have no real value.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2016)

Your children are your legacy. All any of us can do is hope they pass on the values they are taught. I commend you for that. In this day and age you are a godsend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2016)

If by some chance any of you has a neat story connected to this thread somehow, please feel free to add it to this thread. We are gonna keep this thread as loose as possible.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 1, 2016)

...not really much of a neat story here...I will just add in "our" Machine shop (Toolroom) with up to around 30 peeps (a "Go fer"/swamper, usually 2 or 3 Apprentices cycling through, Operators, Machinists, Toolmakers and a couple of Programers for the CNC areas)...(mostly a carbide drypress compaction tooling, general Machining and some progressive tooling and injection mold shop...(EDM's, wires, diamond wheels yada yada)... Kennedys held about 90% of the floor box space, a few had nice Gerstner top boxs...and I was the only that had and still have my blue 50+ yr old Huots!!


----------



## wrat (Nov 9, 2016)

Really, offending someone is not what I'm about, but I fear it might be the case.

Why is it all these "ultimate" tool chests seem to be for woodworkers?  I'm not big in woodworking beyond a tablesaw (or skillsaw!)  

Machinists get a "stack of drawers".  My brown Kennedy boxes and rollaways are just a stack of drawers.  Granted, my 50 year old oak Gerstner is a sweet looking stack of drawers, but it's still just a stack of drawers.  And for a big stack of rollaway oak drawers, the Gerstner site wants over 8 grand!  

Why isn't the ultimate machinist boxes full of robots and and stuff?  Okay, fine, if i think it should i oughta go do it, but I don't have much in the way of imagination along those lines.  I just think an 'ultimate' machinist box should be far more involved, like a machine, than a woodworker's box.


Wrat


----------



## benmychree (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought my Gerstner tool box back in the 1960s  when I was an apprentice, I bought the biggest one they made at that time and filled it, as I was unmarried at the time and had bucks to spare!  I think the box cost only $76 at that time, when journeyman wages were about $5 per hour.  Mine is made of walnut and is still pretty.  I later bought a lower unit to go with it.  One thing I did with the upper box was to make a divider of 3/8" thick hard white felt, carefully cut out to separate all my micrometers, so one drawer can safely store all my mikes to 6" and my depth mike with it's rods without getting them dinged up, and also all the standards and adjusting wrenches are provided space nested in the felt.
I never liked metal boxes, in the shop that I apprenticed in and worked in as a journeyman, perhaps 1/3 of the men had wood boxes, the rest metal, and a rough shop, perhaps metal is the better choice, being more durable, but I think fine tools are more at home in wood; the old timers said that metal boxes can sweat and your tools can rust and that there is much less tendency for this to happen in wood.


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 9, 2016)

benmychree said:


> I bought my Gerstner tool box back in the 1960s  when I was an apprentice, I bought the biggest one they made at that time and filled it, as I was unmarried at the time and had bucks to spare!  I think the box cost only $76 at that time, when journeyman wages were about $5 per hour.  Mine is made of walnut and is still pretty.  I later bought a lower unit to go with it.  One thing I did with the upper box was to make a divider of 3/8" thick hard white felt, carefully cut out to separate all my micrometers, so one drawer can safely store all my mikes to 6" and my depth mike with it's rods without getting them dinged up, and also all the standards and adjusting wrenches are provided space nested in the felt.
> I never liked metal boxes, in the shop that I apprenticed in and worked in as a journeyman, perhaps 1/3 of the men had wood boxes, the rest metal, and a rough shop, perhaps metal is the better choice, being more durable, but I think fine tools are more at home in wood; the old timers said that metal boxes can sweat and your tools can rust and that there is much less tendency for this to happen in wood.


I hear that benmychree although our Toolroom (Machine Shop) was pretty good temp/humidity controlled over the years (had to be for our tooling for products made) so rust wasn't really a problem for machines and tooling and anybodys "stuff"...Although just in case I kept/keep all my stuff wiped down after use or at least from time to time with a rag that I kept "charged" with Starrett instrument oil (especially now that it's in the garage)....I still plan on pictures here sooner or later of my drawers (Not as perty' as many I've seen with various cut outs in drawers that fit perfectly for their tools from various materials in nice Gerstners, but my box's are still perty' nice, full, with many wood box's and original Starrett, B&S, Mit. box's etc.,  organized, and efficient...
PS When I 1st started metal out in 74' thru 75', I quit at the jobs I was making $3 to $3.25 an hour to go to the job (where I spent 35 yrs) for $3.65 an hr to start and where I "won" and served my Apprenticeship...and my retireing supervisor gave me my Huot box's (He got new Kennedys) (It was kind of a tradition for retiring guys to give some stuff to the Apprentices when they retired) ...I weren't' married then either, had a 66' GTO and a 36' HD Knucklehead, and an apartment ($59 a month) and all was gooood! LOL


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrat;

 No offence taken. All good questions. The Ultimate Tool Box is what you personally perceive it to be.

 Answers:

 #1 Wood shows skill. It is also eye pleasing and easier on the tools we have.

 #2 We are machinists and tool makers, not robotics technicians. We do what they can't, so no robots in the boxes, we think, the robots don't.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrat (Nov 9, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> #2 We are machinists and tool makers, not robotics technicians. We do what they can't, so no robots in the boxes, we think, the robots don't.


Point taken.  But I've worked on a couple of progressive Class A dies that weren't very *far*from robots.

Regardless, it might be an interesting undertaking.  What with all the CNC functionality out there, it seems a toolbox could be had that showcases machining instead of woodworking.

Even without CNC, it'd be fitting.

Of course, I tend to selfishly think that woodworkers have much more idle time than a good machinist so they make tool displays.  Good machinists have no spare time to be dallying about with fancy casings, so theirs are much more utilitarian.

Wrat


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 9, 2016)

wrat said:


> Point taken.  But I've worked on a couple of progressive Class A dies that weren't very *far*from robots.
> 
> Regardless, it might be an interesting undertaking.  What with all the CNC functionality out there, it seems a toolbox could be had that showcases machining instead of woodworking.
> 
> ...


LOL Cheers!


----------



## dlane (Nov 9, 2016)

$1.99 a piece,I'll take ten of them


----------



## intjonmiller (Nov 9, 2016)

wrat said:


> Really, offending someone is not what I'm about, but I fear it might be the case.
> 
> Why is it all these "ultimate" tool chests seem to be for woodworkers?  I'm not big in woodworking beyond a tablesaw (or skillsaw!)
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where that was specifically disclaimed?

If I wanted to spend the time, money, and materials on it a wire EDM cut box, where the box and drawers, when closed, appear to be a solid piece of metal would be very cool. Press to open latches instead of drawer pulls. It would require a ridiculous amount of work to pull it off to the tight tolerances needed to make the effect work, and it would be entirely impractical, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2016)

OK, bottom line, the Ultimate Tool Box is an individual thing. It is you and how you work. It's a simple box or a complicated one depending on you. The YOU is the key to it's eventual end. It may even become a work in progress to be added on by the next owner. It has no boundery limits. The sky is the limit, if any limit is there. I tend to think there isn't, that's why it takes so long to figure what you wand. It's forever changing.

 This thread is meant to be fun. No opinions will be overlooked. All are welcomed. If you like wood, metal, hand worked or CNC'd, it's YOU.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 20, 2016)

Something I noticed from the write-up of the Studley Box, 
 "quote, *The history of H.O. Studley and his tool chest*
Massachusetts piano maker Henry Studley built his magnificent tool chest over the course of a 30-year career at the Poole Piano Company. The chest lived on the wall near his workbench, and he worked on it regularly, making changes and adding new tools as he acquired them. Using ebony, mother-of-pearl, ivory, rosewood, and mahogany — all materials used in the manufacture of pianos — he refined the chest to the point that now, more than 80 years after his death, it remains in a class of its own"

In the middle of the paragraph," he worked on it regularly, making changes and adding tools as he acquired them.",  so this was a dynamic "project" if you will,  I don't think he set out with a set of dimensions but rather it became the ultimate toolbox over time.   Why do I bring this up?  Well, like many here I am also struggling to store my tools in a "smart" and efficient manner that just makes sense.  I've got a Kennedy and a Gerstner box and I also have knack roll a way box.  But my tools are split between the boxes and I find myself searching through drawers because I haven't adopted any "system".  And I think this goes hand in hand with this topic.  The studley box packs in every tool he owned, but to get to some of them wasn't practical as you have to remove the ones in front to get to the one behind it.

So I'm hoping that others can share how they arranged their tools or if they were building a box how would you arrange your tools.  I hope this doesn't detract from your goal(s) Bill,  having a beautiful box is probably a goal each of us has, I need to find some "smart" way to organize as well. 

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 20, 2016)

This is exactly what I wish to see, how the rest of you have either make do, or arranged so you can find the right tool with your eyes closed in the dark. Thank you for resurrecting this thread 34-40.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 20, 2016)

There seems to be two concepts at work, one is storage related the other is display. Like 34_40 have a Kennedy,  my machines have storage beneath, with the related tooling. Realistically the ability to grab a tool with your eyes close is a pipe dream. 

Who grabs the exact tool needed for every project, that in its own is a guessing game?  Unless we are talking production using the same tooling every time.  Like my welders, every tool or supplies reside on the cart. Only thing not stored with them, is the clamps and wire.

The Ultimate Tool Box cannot be mass produced it is totally an individual thing, that develops with  time and needs, what works for me no good for the next guy.  

Fun to be an individual .
greg


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 20, 2016)

What seems to be is not always true. I am looking for something that brings together both beauty and utility as one. As you stated, I also am of the individual group.

What if you saw someone elses storage that was extremely close to yours but slightly different. You would probably gaze at it for a bit, then spot the difference and say, "Dang, that's neat."

  "Billy G"


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 20, 2016)

Of course that's how we learn and add to the internal data base we carry around in our heads.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 21, 2016)

Back in the day it was much more common to make your own tools and cabinets. My Dad was a hobbyist woodworker and made his own tool boxes and cabinets, and made some for me too.  Although they are just objects I treasure them.

I have also some purchased tool chests also that were chosen according to my needs. A quality tool cabinet is a joy to use just like quality tools are. This thread is thought provoking and made me realize that the cabinet dedicated to lathe tools and accessories is the tool I use the most.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Nov 23, 2016)

richz said:


> Maybe not the ultimate but it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 138393


I don't want to steal this thread but RICHZ   I'M looking to make some of the holders for my lathe QD tool post holders.  Looks like you have them on your set up.  If you would not mind a PM with some ideas on how you made them I would appreciate it.

As for ultimate with no budget, wow thats a tough bill to fill.  Depends a lot on exactly what you want to store and how you use it.  As an example my mill and lathe are a my major tools and I have a Kennedy for each with specific tools I use on both machines, now Im working on adding nice tooling storage for each.  Found a nice small drawer cabinet with lots of drawers for milling cutters and added a number of rows of  narrow shelves with holes for R8 tool storage on top and one steel rack on the DRO arm for what Im using on the current project.

If you talking tool box to beat all tool boxes, Id design what I need to fit what I have and add what I want then some extra space and find a good cabinet maker to build it for me.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 1, 2016)

The shipwrights box was awesome but a chest
Of drawers  and some shelves near the workstation is all I can hope for . Having the tools and the knowledge to make them useful is better than a display case. My ultimate dream tool box would be a dishwasher  spraying parts washing fluid and
A quick final rinse with oil for long term storage


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 1, 2016)

richz said:


> Maybe not the ultimate but it works for me.


Looks very nice Rich
I did something kinda-sorta similar with a Craftsman rolling base box.  Added a plywood back board using some low profile Unistrut found in electrical aisle at local big box.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 2, 2016)

Cheeseking said:


> Looks very nice Rich
> I did something kinda-sorta similar with a Craftsman rolling base box.  Added a plywood back board using some low profile Unistrut found in electrical aisle at local big box.



Sweet and simple, works every time. Nice job. Mike


----------

